# Friday 13th, Good for hunters, Bad for Deer



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Kinda long but interesting story;

Hit the trees around 10, had a small buck approach at 11. I was going to let him go, but decided it was time for me to put my first buck down. He was heading straight for me, then stopped at 20 yards and made a slight quarter to expose his to expose his side. 

I placed the pin on the only place I had a shot, high ribcage, lung shot. The placement was perfect, and the buck hauled tail with the arrow sticking in. 

Doug was on the other end of the woods and seen the buck coming, he saw the fletching hanging out, and the deer was on a collision course for his stand. Doug grabs the stand and holds on tight waiting for the collision. 

The deer missed the stand ran about 100 yards across the corn and dropped in the weeds. 

Doug heard a grunt and looked over to see the giant 30 yards away shaking his head, obviously pissed that the small buck was in his area. The big buck laid back down after he saw the competition was gone, and all Doug could do is wait. 

About an hour or more after my shot, I climbed down and walked the edge of the woods towards Doug's stand. He was looking the other direction, so I used my grunt to get his attention. He did not look the first time so I grunted again. He waved me away with his hand and I back tracked out. 

I had no idea were my buck may have gone to, so I was carrying my gear in a little closer to the house to shed some clothes and begin my tracking. After making it across the corn, I seen my boy laying in the weeds. 

I just finished dressing the deer when Doug comes over and asked if I found my deer. With bloody hands I waved affirmative. Doug told me good, lets go get mine. He told me when I grunted for him, the Big guy jumped up and began looking around. I guess when he did not see anything, he thought there was too much going on and decided to leave. 

Doug had one chance to hit the deer, it was a 50 yard shot at the hind quarter of a moving deer. The shot entered the bucks right rear hip and lodged in his left front shoulder. The deer wobbled across the field for 30 yards then fell. The sad part was this bruiser had half of his rack missing. It would have been a huge 8 point with a wide spread with 6" brow tines

It was a great day for us, and if any of this sequence of events would not have happened, we would have had nothing but sad stories over cold beer.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

good stuff


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats! We had no luck yesterday.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, it got hot in the afternoon, so I' sure it was siesta' time, they were not wanting to move or mate...we ate our tags last year, missing one and always being in the wrong spot or time.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Was not a lucky day for me hunted a new property after sitting 5 + hours and not seeing anything I decided to climb down and scout, walked property and checked it out went back to the truck and packed up and headed to the gas station. When i got there i noticed that my phone was not in my pocket, thought it was in my cover alls........nope so after almost three hours of walking the woods (couldn't call it still on vibrate ) I ended up making a trip to the phone store!! At least I have aphone now. Oh yeah and my buddy slayed a nice sapling!! LOL had abig 8 at 30 yards was slowly walking broad side said he tried to get it to stop but no luck followed it till he was clear for a shot (so he thought) and arrowed a sapling!! said it was like the cartoons boinggggg!! lost his broad head and the buck high tailed it outta there.

I'm glad you guys had better luck and congrats on the nice deer.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

"Doug had one chance to hit the deer, it was a 50 yard shot at the hind quarter of a moving deer. The shot entered the bucks right rear hip and lodged in his left front shoulder. The deer wobbled across the field for 30 yards then fell. The sad part was this bruiser had half of his rack missing. It would have been a huge 8 point with a wide spread with 6" brow tines"

Congrats to both of you. Your friend made a poor decision he was lucky to get that deer! 50 yds and an A$$ shot lol very bad choice


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Ya, I was thinking the same thing... a 50yd shot at a walking animal? wow.

Congrats on the buck none-the-less.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Two great deer, congrats on your first!


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

yea he knew it, he had hit a bigger buck in the shoulder a week ago, but tracked it to soon and pushed it away...he was going to pass, but took the shot, and the buck. I wanted to check the distance, I think it was closer, but that MF'r shots like Daniel Boone...he had him scoped with his xbow


----------

